# Limited Slip Unavailable on Factory JCW MINI



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.motoringfile.com/2008/04/30/limited-slip-unavailable-on-factory-jcw-mini/

Unbelievable. STUPID!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow.:thumbdwn:

I am not digging the style of the back. 

I wonder if this will boost the 1 series sale's:eeps:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

LuvThatSam said:


> Wow.:thumbdwn:
> 
> I am not digging the style of the back.
> 
> I wonder if this will boost the 1 series sale's:eeps:


For some reason the last picture is a Clubman.


----------

